# orchid contest



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2009)

a friend sent me a link to this
it looks kinda neat....
http://ajourneyroundmyskull.blogspot.com/2009/09/evil-orchid-garden-bookplate-contest.html


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

"neat" I don't know about that; 'interesting', I'll give you that.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2009)

ooooooo -- evil :evil:


----------

